

Ask HN: What web development conferences should I try to attend this year? - Osiris

My employer has given me an opportunity to request permission to attend one or more conferences this year.  I'm looking for suggestions for web development conferences, focusing on HTML 5, JavaScript, CSS, and PHP development.<p>Do you know of any conferences coming up this year that I should ask to attend?
======
ahmadss
Two come to mind:

1 - An Event Apart (<http://aneventapart.com/>)

2 - Future of Web Design (<http://futureofwebdesign.com/london-2012/>)

Or

Anything that LukeW presents ... <http://www.lukew.com/presos/>

------
iKnowKungFoo
Designer/Developer/Mobile Workflow conference May 16-18, 2012 - Plaza
Marriott, Kansas City <http://d2wc.com/>

AdobeMAX Oct 20-24, 2012 - Los Angeles <http://max.adobe.com/>

Your head will be swimming after either of these. I had a blast at both last
year. :)

------
whichdan
Where are you located / are you limited to a certain area?

<http://www.meetup.com/bostonphp/events/43895122/>

Not sure what the details are, but there's a PHP conference coming up in
Boston in August.

------
sixQuarks
You should check out <http://www.garysguide.com> They have a complete listing
of startup and tech events nationwide.

